
Terraform Interview Questions - priyagchaudhary
https://www.interviewqueries.com/terraform-interview-questions/
======
ntw1103
\- How do you manage multiple versions of Terraform? (Tfenv) \- How do you
recover from a failed apply, where some resources were provisions, but others
were not? (There are a number of answers here,r ranging from use of --force,
as well as manually removing resources, cleaning up the S3 state files, and
cleaning the dynmoDB lock) \- How would a good way of structuring your
Terraform look?(This one a little hard to provide a short answer to, but
hearing their reasoning for their answer is important.) \- How do you/should
you deal with versioning? (Semantic Versioning of Modeled should be used.
Apply should only be done with Versioned modules/tags.)

~~~
priyagchaudhary
thanks for more questions. We will soon add these questions in List.

